
Teach Yourself Fundamentals of Math (Reasoning, Logic, Sets, Induction, Complex Numbers) - vlad
http://www.math.umass.edu/~hajir/m300f05/m300notes-f05.pdf
======
Liron
This is good stuff!

I have some similar stuff on my website:
[http://base.google.com/base/a/wiseguy/1361797/D7472106773329...](http://base.google.com/base/a/wiseguy/1361797/D7472106773329947327)

------
strider24
This is probably what students should learning in high school rather than
mundane, boring and repetitive topics.

------
LBRapid
I would also check out the math books here.
<http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/listing.php?category=3>

~~~
strider24
Link looks down from here.

